
How to form a new habit – and make it stick - NiviBh
https://www.techinasia.com/how-to-form-a-habit
======
clove
Clickbait article with quotes from sociologists. No thanks.

To contribute, a good book on habit forming is "Rewire," by Richard O'Connor

